# PDF-Dateien von WinCC aus öffnen



## RONIN (18 März 2010)

Hallo Leute

Bei einem Angebot für eine Anlage stehe ich gerade vor folgender LV-Position:



> 2091650 Einbindung der Verteilerpläne Z
> 
> Einbindung der Verteilerpläne als PDF Dokument in das Prozessleitsystem. Es muss der Bediener
> des Prozessleitsystems aus den Anlagenschaubildern und den Bediendialogen einen direkt Zugriff
> ...



Meine Frage ist daher ist so etwas mit WinCC möglich???


----------



## marlob (18 März 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/92310


----------



## RONIN (18 März 2010)

Jetzt wäre noch interessant ob man an den Befehl

ProgramExecute("C:\\program files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\AcroRD32.exe C:\\Temp\\document.pdf");

noch irgendwie die Seitennummer für den Seitensprung anfügen kann.


----------



## Kai (18 März 2010)

Du kannst mal folgendes ausprobieren:

ProgramExecute("C:\\program files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\AcroRD32.exe C:\\Temp\\document.pdf*#page=24*");

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2010)

Hier steht etwas dazu: http://www.robvanderwoude.com/commandlineswitches.php#Acrobat

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit HTML-commands zu geben, wahrscheinlich startet dann das Plugin des Internetexplorers.

Das ist auch noch interessant, aber schon aus 2005. http://www.ms-office-forum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149459


----------



## Kai (18 März 2010)

RONIN schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch interessant ob man an den Befehl
> 
> ProgramExecute("C:\\program files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\AcroRD32.exe C:\\Temp\\document.pdf");
> 
> noch irgendwie die Seitennummer für den Seitensprung anfügen kann.


 
Der folgende Befehl öffnet in WinCC ein PDF-Dokument auf Seite 24:

ProgramExecute("C:\\program files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\AcroRD32.exe */A page=24=OpenActions* C:\\Temp\\document.pdf");

Siehe dazu auch den Link von Ralle:

http://www.robvanderwoude.com/commandlineswitches.php#Acrobat

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (18 März 2010)

Kai schrieb:


> ProgramExecute("C:\\program files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\AcroRD32.exe C:\\Temp\\document.pdf*#page=24*");


 
Der obige Befehl funktioniert leider nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tetrade (18 März 2010)

Ich habe in WinCC schon mal eine PDF-Dokumentation hinterlegt. Da habe ich ein Internet ActiveX Control eingebunden und darin dann die PDF-Datei geöffnet. Ob man da jetzt auf eine bestimmte Seite springen kann weiß ich nicht mehr.
Man kann auf diese Weise aber die PDF-Datei auch in einem Bildfenster oder Faceplate einbinden, dem Bediener dann die Natigationstasten und die URL ausblenden. Das hat super geklappt.


----------

